# Alltrax won't power up



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

At the track pulled out the cars .Ella's car with the alltrax will not power up
Contactor locks in checked all fuses checked voltage on throttle o-4.75
No lights at all on controller can't check settings won't read on cp
Have voltage to the controller .battery voltage good.
Do I tell the girl she done for the weekend?
Controller gone bad?.
Thanks mark


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Do you have voltage on pin #1?


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes pack voltage


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

With the contactor lock on there is voltage no voltage with it off


----------

